# What is this??



## Leah (Apr 28, 2005)

Found in my kitchen in SW Missouri.. identification would be great. It was about 1/8" long.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 28, 2005)

I have no idea which species it could be, but to me it looks like a reduviid of some sort (assassin bug). It should be able to handle a prey item its own size or even slightly larger, if you want to feed it.


----------



## Leah (Apr 28, 2005)

I didnt keep it. It was just on the tiles in my kitchen when I was up late feeding geckos..

Interesting anyway, I never realized how different the insect populations are across regions of the US.

Does it use the front pair of legs to eat?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, it uses its front legs to grasp its prey much like a mantid


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like mantis food to me.


----------



## Macano (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like a "wheel bug" to me. An assassin.

Edit: After googling wheel bug, it looks similar but not the same. But still definitely looks assassin. But like Rick, I'd be putting it in the ring with a mantid and watch them go the rounds.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2005)

I sometimes find silverfish in the house. They go straight in with the mantids.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 29, 2005)

That looks like a juvenile assassin bug, i have came across many in SW TX, usually adult assasin with wings, they attack crickets just like an aggressive Lineola, and roll on the ground a few times before the prey end the struggle. Fun to watch.


----------



## Leah (Apr 29, 2005)

How big is an adult? What do they look like as adults?

I guess I always thought of assasins as more of a beetle...

I'd love to know more about them if anyone would like to share.


----------



## Barvid (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,

I have kept the assasin bug called Platymeris biguttatus, they are so cool, and if you feed them enough you can keep them together in "groups"

Some in Denmark has written a article where the guy who also has kept this specie tells that he has been feeding his "group" of assasins with big Blaberus sp (cockroach) Most off the assasins went straigth on the cockroach and started feeding on it. COOL :shock:

I can highly recommend the keeping of these cool bugs, there are great fun!

Yen Saw: Is it this specie you have where you live? (The assasin on the pic on top of the board)

Best regards,

Barvid


----------



## Orin (Apr 30, 2005)

_Zelus exsanguis _nymph. There's some other info on that one in the assassin book.

Barvid- it's _Platymeris biguttata _

(biguttatus is made up to match name but not the actual description)

Cool site with _Platymeris_ photos:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandante...ntidsAssassins/


----------



## Barvid (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,

In denmark it has been called Platymeris biguttatus for many years, so if you are rigth i sure need to be updated. Thx for the info  

Cheers,

Barvid


----------



## yen_saw (May 6, 2005)

Sorry been away for a while. The assassin bug that is pretty common here looks like the pic below:






They are about 1" -1.5" as adult. I kept a few once but release them before winter last year, cool bugs.

But i will not risk giving them to mantis as food, cos they may attack and kill mantis.


----------

